# Lionfish bounty=extra snapper limit for divers!



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys! The Emerald Coast Reef Association (http://www.ecreef.org/ ) is pushing for a new program that would reward anglers with extra snapper(or other) limits for removing lionfish from our waters.
It will require an effort to gain the reward...but it should be worth it!
Please support their effort by filling out this survey : https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/M62SQJ7 
Thanks, Scott.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

filled out. Thanks.

I'd rather get a small bounty to pay for fuel and SCUBA costs. I'd be happy to get a commercial license, but I don't have a boat. I only dive with buddies


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I think this is a good idea but im not a diver. I do however like how the survey questions are sequenced. the questions are ordered to get the reader to agree with the person who wrote it. not a bad thing in this case. sorry, taking a class where we learn to catch stuff like this and its cool I actually found a real survey that did it.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Taken.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Took the survey, and agree with the overall direction it is aiming for. I, however, do not think it is feasible for divers ONLY to bear the responsibility to fix a natural(?) problem. For starters, Lionfish can inhabit depths of over 500 FT! Secondly, when you start a competition, bounty, etc., on any fish, some divers MAY exceed their dive training or experience, and some may be injured. NO fish is worth it!

The answer to the problem must come from further study and hopefully, a NATURAL solution can be found. - Ric


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

http://austin.culturemap.com/news/food_drink/09-26-13-doing-a-good-deed-has-never-been-so-pleasant/


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I took it.


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Problem is, as far as I know, they don't bite hook and line, so diving is really the only "Man made" way to cull them. The fact that you need a lionfish spear and a special bag only adds to your cost. I would prefer to see the Feds distribute free bag and spear to help in the elimination...but I know that is a pipe dream.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal for divers!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

dobs said:


> Problem is, as far as I know, they don't bite hook and line, so diving is really the only "Man made" way to cull them. The fact that you need a lionfish spear and a special bag only adds to your cost. I would prefer to see the Feds distribute free bag and spear to help in the elimination...but I know that is a pipe dream.


Tournaments. just saying -- look at all the guys who go catch bass or redfish or walleye to win a tourney. Organize Lion fish tournaments with cash payouts and people will drive from all over to catch them.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Survey*

Filled out the survey and hope it goes somewhere. I'd like to see a reward of X number of fish taken at your convenience any time of year for every X number of Lionfish turned in. As example, right now the fish gods, in all their graciousness have allowed us 2-3 weeks of additional snapper season. Well, the first day was decent but rough, and I had to work. It's going down hill fast for the remainder of this week, so for all its intent, the first week is a bust. Having the ability to go take a snapper, triggerfish, or two when the conditions and my personal time are more convenient would be a huge benefit and wouldn't really cost anything.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

TeaSea said:


> Tournaments. just saying -- look at all the guys who go catch bass or redfish or walleye to win a tourney. Organize Lion fish tournaments with cash payouts and people will drive from all over to catch them.


You would think so.....BUT....there IS a current tournament ...with a$2500 cash prize on the table RIGHT NOW ( plus good prizes for other places)
Only 4 teams have turned in any fish. 
Tournaments are not a guaranteed payout. Divers might not believe they will be able to place high enough to receive any benefit from handleling these fish.
With a tag inventive program....which costs very little...you could count on a reward for your hard work.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

link didn't take me to a survey..?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

below me said:


> link didn't take me to a survey..?


Was working ....but now its not....I sent a message to the originator...May be a glitch .... I'll let you know.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

The survey is back up, Just completed it!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

So I could spear lionfish & sell them to fishermen who want a permit for extra snapper? ..... hmmmmm? Wonder how much you could get for them?


----------

